
HN no longer supporting SPDY - Mojah
http://spdycheck.org/#news.ycombinator.com?
======
laumars
> _SPDY (pronounced speedy)_

I wish people would stop naming products like this (nginx and imgur are other
examples that spring to mind) because it's a complete nightmare for dyslexics
like myself.

We have problems enough with spelling and pronunciation due to the vast and
contradicting rules in the English language, but at least acronyms stand for
something meaningful (eg I can remember KVM because it's a Kernel-based
Virtual Machine). But names like SPDY are a nightmare because I have to
remember which letters are dropped; and an even bigger nightmare to read as I
need to memorize how it's intended to be pronounced rather than simply
sounding out the letters like any other sane word would.

What's more, I'm an English native. So I can't imagine how much harder names
like this are non-English speakers too (and let's be honest, most of the
worlds populous didn't learn English as their first language).

So please, if you're in charge of naming a new product, think about the fact
that not everyone in the world is as gifted at English as yourself; and that
not everyone wants to learn a separate additional verbal and written rule for
each and every proper-noun just because it's seemingly now 'cool' to use TXT
SPK in names.

</rant>

~~~
anonymous
I just mispronounce them in my head. Then I mispronounce them in person. Then
I don't care when people get their knickers in a twist. Because to me, I'm the
one pronouncing them correctly and they should just deal with it. At least the
"sql is pronounced sequel" people have died out.

~~~
efsavage
Odd, nearly everyone I know pronounces it "sequel" (including "my sequel" and
"sequel server". The only people I interact with who spell it out are people
who don't really know what it is, so it's kind of a warning flag when someone
says it that way.

Is this wishful thinking on your part or a regional (Boston) thing?

~~~
ufo
Spelling SQL as an acronym is very common here in Brazil (and I guess other
non-english speaking countries). Saying sequel would be very weird because the
closest sounding word for that means "trauma"

<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sequela>

------
nodata
Anyone know where the push for SPDY is coming from? I thought it wasn't much
faster (<5%) than http/https.

~~~
rdl
It's lower overhead for the server, too.

~~~
nodata
Do you know how much lower overhead?

~~~
rdl
Well, it's not just the front end; it's the load balancer and whatever other
infrastructure, since it packs things into a single connection more
effectively. For hn, not an issue (since it's a single nginx in front of a
single threaded arc process).

<http://www.chromium.org/spdy/spdy-best-practices> seems legit.

~~~
EvilLook
Have you measured your gains?

------
tinco
This has been like this for some time, it was already so when the nginx
vulnerability hit last week.

------
thro-a-weigh
Why would HN need it? Look at what assets the HN pages include and where they
are sourced. There's no real benefit to be gained for the user. It would be
faster and more efficient for the user if he could pipeline multiple HN pages
(1,2,3,...) but that's exactly what pg stops you from doing with his fnid
scheme.

HTTP pipelining a la the HTTP/1.1 spec works fine. No additional software from
Google is needed. You don't need SPDY to get speed gains. What you need to get
the benefits of pipelining are sites that have decent Max-Results settings
(100 is quite common) and that have many assets you want all served from the
same IP. There are lots of those sites, but HN is not one of them.

------
bhitov
I'd be interested to know what kind of speed gains HN got from SPDY. I'd guess
very low as there aren't many requests (per page load) to multiplex.

------
mqzaidi
spdycheck.org should also check the other assets on page to see if spdy is
supported.

In a lot of cases, it makes sense to only switch the asset/cdn server to spdy.
Maybe there should be something like partial support, which should indicate
what fraction of requests (by count and by size) support spdy.

------
drivebyacct2
The extension was never lighting up for me withing hours of the posting:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5663692>

(and it still doesn't light up)

------
nodesocket
I posted this 7 days ago... 2 upvotes.

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5666846>

~~~
user24
HN is not a competition or a game. Be glad that the story you thought was
interesting has made it on to HN.

~~~
NameNickHN
Then why do you get points for interacting?

~~~
user24
To keep the noise down. You can upvote, or comment "I agree". The latter is
not scalable.

It encourages good content from people.

~~~
tomp
Not really. You should upvote if you think the comment provides value, even if
you disagree. You should downvote if the comment is wrong/invalid/offensive
(as I did now, since I think your comment is wrong), not if you disagree.

~~~
caf
I've always thought of it as "useful" / "not useful".

(What's the difference between thinking a comment is "wrong" and disagreeing
with it?)

~~~
tomp
(I meant "factually wrong".)

~~~
user24
That is your opinion.

